# Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?



## reppi1403 (18. März 2016)

*Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Hallo Leute,

hab vor kurzen meinen Rechner etwas gepimpt, sprich CPU + Grafikkarte. Die CPU wurde unter last schon sehr heiß, somit habe ich da jetzt eine Corsair H110i GTX verbaut. Passt soweit.
So nun macht mich die Grafikkarte echt verrückt, da diese locker Temperaturen bis 70°+ erreicht sodass ich diese auch gern noch mit einer WaKü ausstatten würde.

Das ist natürlich absolutes Neuland für mich und ich hab quasi 0 Ahnung. Hab natürlich etwas recherchiert und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:


Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz
+
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST - Set 


Würde das gehen? Mir ist bewusst das, dass Set nur für die CPU wäre. Wenn ich die aber weglasse (CPU wird ja bereits durch die H110i gekühlt) und den Rest mit dem Grafikkarten Kühler verbaue.
Wäre das Sinnvoll und ausreichend? Ich bin definitiv auf euren Rat angewiesen. 

Hier mal mein aktuelles System:

 -Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 600C
 -Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet!
 -Motherboard: Gigabyte B85M-HD3
 -Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb DDR3 Corsair
 -Prozessor: AMD FX8350 gekühlt durch Corsair H110i GTX
 -Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon Nitro R9 390X OC

Danke schonmal.


----------



## buxtehude (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

hi,

bist du sicher, dass dies die exakte bezeichnung deiner graka ist und dass der gepostete kühler darauf passt?

hast du die einzelpreise des wakü sets mal verglichen bzw. einzelteile (halt ohne cpu kühler) zusammen gestellt?


----------



## reppi1403 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Grafikkarte?*

Laut der  Rückwärtssuche: HWConfig - German passt der.
Und ja die Beschreibung der Karte sollte richtig sein. Siehe  Sapphire Radeon Nitro R9 39 X OC, Grafikkarte HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-D

Die Einzelpreise habe ich mir noch nicht ausgerechnet, bin wie gesagt neu im Gebiet WaKü und in dem Set sollte alles drin sein was man benötigt.

Bin aber offen für Ratschläge. Habe mich noch nicht auf diese WaKü versteift.


----------



## buxtehude (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

ok, gut dass du die graka genau gecheckt hast. die kühler dafür sind halt sehr teuer, daher sollte man dabei sehr genau sein.

und die einzelpreise habe ich inzwischen mal gecheckt, das set ist tatsächlich günstig kalkuliert.

für den anfang ginge das set, nur solltest du vorher unbedingt prüfen, ob der radiator (45mm oder 60mm dicke) in dein case passt.

nur die enthaltenen lüfter sind laut bei max. drehzahl, vllt. hast du noch andere gute lüfter zu hause oder im auge


----------



## reppi1403 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Danke für die super Antwort. Dann werde ich das ganze noch ausmessen und wenns passt direkt bestellen. 

PS: Hab noch 3 140er be quiet! Silent Wings 2. Die sind quasi garnicht zu hören.


----------



## buxtehude (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

gern geschehen 

aber für den obigen 240er radiator brauchst du 120er lüfter. oder du suchst dir ein set/einzelteile mit einem 280er radiator.

im netz habe ich folgende infos zu radiatoren in dem case gefunden:

Front: 
Bis 280er Radiator bis 45mm mit 25mm Lüfter im Push oder Pull
Bis 280er Radiator bis 45mm mit 12mm Lüfter im Push/Pull

Boden:
Bis 360er Radiator bis 30mm mit 25mm Lüfter im Push oder Pull


----------



## reppi1403 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Stimmt. Das ist jetzt die Frage, das Set gibt es auch noch mit nem 360er Radiator gegen einen AUfpreis natürlich. Sollte ich lieber für diesen entscheiden? Um später noch Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten zu haben. 

Andere Frage wenn ich den 360er im Boden einbaue und die Lüfter darauf schraube, wolang sollte dann der Sog gehen? Unten aus dem Gehäuse rauss oder?
Die gleiche Frage wenn ich mich für einen 240/280 entscheide und den in die Front baue, lass ich die Luft in Gehäuse ziehen oder drücke sie rauss?


----------



## buxtehude (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

ob 280er oder 360er radiator macht keine großen unterschied, beide bringen ähnlich gute kühlleistung.

airflow: frische luft rein (drücken), warme luft raus.


----------



## reppi1403 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Danke dir


----------



## chaotium (20. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

NEEEEIN BITTE NICHT DIESES SET!!!

Das war auch mein erstes Set. Lass es. Die Pumpe darin ist beschissen und die Temp ändern sich kaum.
Such dir lieber alles einzeln zusammen. auch weil du ja eine gpu mitkühlen willst


----------



## Nathenhale (21. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Hm wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe dann hat erst letztens ein User des Forums ein Test zu dem Set gemacht und es als gut befunden. Mal schauen ob ich das ganze nochmals finde?  

Edit: Da ich meine das war das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...acool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-set.html


----------



## S!lent dob (21. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Also mich tät es mal interresieren mit was für einer Schraubzwinge du einen FX 8350 mit einem Sockel 1150 Board von Intel verheiratet hast.
Dazu hast du eine der heißesten Grakasa überhaubt verbaut, solange die unter 85° bleibt und dir die Lautstärke nicht auf die Nerfen geht tät ich da gar nichts ändern.


----------



## Nathenhale (21. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen weil kein Z-H  in namen steht dachte ich es wäre nen AMD Board . Hm er muss wohl ein Magie sein . Oder er ist der


----------



## Narbennarr (21. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hm wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe dann hat erst letztens ein User des Forums ein Test zu dem Set gemacht und es als gut befunden. Mal schauen ob ich das ganze nochmals finde?
> 
> Edit: Da ich meine das war das http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...acool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc-xt-set.html



Das Set hat ja auch die gute DDC Pumpe
oder hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-d5-ut-suechtig-machender-wakue-einstieg.html mit der guten D5.

Der TE hat aber das mit der nervigen kleine LT verlinkt


----------



## Nathenhale (22. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Ok garnicht gesehen danke für den hinweis.


----------



## unins000 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung für Grafikkarte?*

Wenn du schon eine WaKü planst, dann eine Custom. Und CPU + GPU.


----------

